# LEMUR - Editor/Daemon Alternative Download Links



## A.G (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi All,

We at AG got an info that the Lemur Editor & Daemon app download links are missing (AG Lemur Workstation needs the Lemur Editor & Daemon).

Here are some alternative Lemur download links I found in the http://support.liine.net/customer/portal/questions/17685047-lemur-download-links-not-working-for-windows (Liine forum) (hope Liiene will fix the problem soon): 

*PC Windows*:
https://liine.net/assets/files/lemur/Lemur-Installer-5.3.2WIN.exe

*macOS X*:
https://liine.net/assets/files/lemur/Lemur-Installer-5.3.2-OSX.dmg

Cheers


----------



## nordicguy (Jan 9, 2020)

It may be not an issue, but this link lead to v 5.3.2.
Current version is 5.3.4, at least its the one I'v got...


----------



## A.G (Jan 10, 2020)

nordicguy said:


> It may be not an issue, but this link lead to v 5.3.2.
> Current version is 5.3.4, at least its the one I'v got...


That's correct: latest Win is 5.3.4 and OSX is 5.3.5. I missed to mention the download version. In any case working links is better than nothing .


----------



## jeffreycl (Jan 25, 2021)

If you right click (at least in Windows) on the link on the website and click "Save Link as...", you will be able to download the 5.3.4 version. I don't know why it doesn't work with a direct click.


----------



## A.G (Jan 25, 2021)

jeffreycl said:


> If you right click (at least in Windows) on the link on the website and click "Save Link as...", you will be able to download the 5.3.4 version. I don't know why it doesn't work with a direct click.


Thanks for the tip! It seems to be a sort of protection issue. The site is treated as "Not Secure", that's why you cannot download the apps directly. The right clicking tip "Copy link address" works cause you open a new tab in your browser and paste the address there which ignores the "Not Secure" download blocking problem.


----------

